# my first pics 2009 train



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Muhahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://octoberdragon.blogspot.com/2009/10/got-grave.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like it. Do you have fog coming out of the train?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

that is amazing. totally cool.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Does your cemetary name indicate the location? If so, I'm not too far for a drive by haunting.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes fog comes out the stack and from underneath , And yep Apache st Arlington 
Thank you all for the positive response


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Definitely something different - and I really like the gaunt gargoyle/demon on the tombstone.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It is definitely different, I don't think I have ever seen a train theme done for a house haunt. I would like to see a vid of the train in action with the fog. You guys did a great job on it, it looks great. All aboard the ghost train.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm gonna run a fog test this weekend , I'll try to get a vid, I've never tried to get a with my camera, so wish me luck


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I have actually seen this done on another website: http://www.socalhalloween.com/index.html. This was where I got the idea for my pirate shipwreck last year (his haunt in 2007) and he did a train wreck in 2008. He does some crazy big props, not sure what the theme is this year.

I still really like yours too 2dragon ... the fog should make it look even better!


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow they did a lot better then mine , I used old shower curtains over a wood frame with foam wheels. Cool thanks for the info


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

really cool , nice job


----------

